# Witty photo album names



## Laura22 (Jun 4, 2010)

OK- I'm taking alot more photos than I normally would each summer and my friend Matt and myself are taking alot more walks and funny pictures.

They all go on Facebook but I need funny photo album names!

He has things like Liquorice Allsorts (I think that's how it's spelt!)
And I have a new one called Summer of 69

So any more witty ideas please?


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 5, 2010)

Picture this
Pics and Pieces
Incriminating Evidence (used this on our wedding photos album)
Candied Camera (NOT Candid camera)


----------

